# Failed Oct 2018 PE Construction , its not over until I win .



## Wahsh (Dec 9, 2018)

[SIZE=14pt]I did not Pass the PE Exam (Construction) Oct 2018[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]AM=27[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]PM=21[/SIZE]

_*[SIZE=14pt]Message to NCEES representative(s) who monitor this forum [/SIZE]*_​
_*[SIZE=14pt]I’m coming after this exam in April 2019,,, with an axe !![/SIZE]*_​
_*[SIZE=14pt]I’ll be at the exam hall with my calculator + codes + personal notes (No CERM , No Reference books , No Solved Problems)[/SIZE]*_​
_*[SIZE=14pt]show me your best punch!![/SIZE]*_​
[SIZE=14pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]This is my 1st post in this forum, My 2nd post will be a screen shot of my April 2019 result showing that little green box.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]See you again in May 2019 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Out.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 9, 2018)

Why no CERM?  That was my #1 source of info when I passed it...


----------



## invu (Dec 9, 2018)

Just an FYI, the Civil Engineering Reference Manual is a good manual to have with you while taking the Civil PE exam.


----------



## saxman1089 (Dec 10, 2018)

I owe what I imagine was a really good morning section to the CERM.... because my afternoon section likely sucked and I did pass.


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 10, 2018)

_*[SIZE=14pt]No CERM , No Reference books , No Solved Problems[/SIZE]*_

Hmmm...good luck.


----------



## vee043324 (Dec 11, 2018)

psh, no resources? only a real man would do it without a calculator. *yawn*


----------



## Ky_Su (May 22, 2019)

Calling OP @Wahsh.  It's May 2019.  Hope you won!


----------



## J. Jones PE (Shengineer) (May 22, 2019)

Its mid to late May... whats the verdict of said exam that you conquered with thy axe???


----------



## fyrfytr310 (May 22, 2019)

Standing by for results.


----------



## john813_PE (May 22, 2019)

Maybe OP took it in Mississippi and is still waiting for results? 

lol


----------



## NASATimp (May 22, 2019)

Would love to hear how this turned out!


----------



## txjennah PE (May 22, 2019)

I think we all know how this turned out.


----------



## GeoDude_PE (May 22, 2019)

txjennah PE said:


> I think we all know how this turned out.


You need to update your interests..... "not passing the PE"


----------



## txjennah PE (May 22, 2019)

GeoDude_PE said:


> You need to update your interests..... "not passing the PE"


Haha I decided to keep it as a reminder of the ~journey~


----------



## NikR_PE (May 22, 2019)

January Jones said:


> Its mid to late May... whats the verdict of said exam that you conquered with thy axe???


He did not go for the head.


----------



## Fissy_PE (May 22, 2019)

Wahsh said:


> [SIZE=14pt]I did not Pass the PE Exam (Construction) Oct 2018[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]AM=27[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


Guess you need to be IN now, cos people are seriously waiting for the return verdict.


----------



## Wahsh (May 22, 2019)

*Without any resources *

*AM = 31*

*PM = 18*

*i Know what should be done , ... i will do it .*


----------



## Stardust (May 22, 2019)

You’ll get it next time. Keep solving problems!

Just wondering what’s the point you’re trying to make with the no resources comment?


----------



## Ky_Su (May 22, 2019)

That's a respectable morning score.  I think you were really close.  Did you run out of time?  If you had 3 or 4 more questions coming from the Estimating and Scheduling topics,  I think you would have passed.  Those are straight forward topics and don't even require references/resources.  You just need to be fast.  Good luck to ya!


----------



## PE - Jack of All Trades (May 23, 2019)

Estimating quantities and cost, temporary structures, and scheduling. You gave up a lot of points on those subjects. Work your weakness and pass. Good luck next time.


----------



## john813_PE (May 23, 2019)

Stardust said:


> You’ll get it next time. Keep solving problems!
> 
> Just wondering what’s the point you’re trying to make with the no resources comment?




That's my thought as well. You don't get a Super PE license if you pass without the CERM/more resources. 

You spend so much time studying for this exam, no need to handicap yourself. 

Bring anything and everything that can help you, that falls within NCEES guidelines.


----------



## Fissy_PE (May 23, 2019)

Wahsh said:


> *Without any resources *
> 
> *AM = 31*
> 
> ...


No worries, I know you must have invested so much time with the determination to nail it but then you allowed 2 - 3 topics denied you of the green remark. I strongly believe your third attempt will be the game changer. You got this, GET THE WORKDONE!


----------



## NikR_PE (May 23, 2019)

Wahsh said:


> *i Know what should be done , ... i will do it .*


Good luck  :thumbs:


----------



## Fisherman504 (Dec 12, 2019)

Well? Did you get any results back this time?


----------



## J. Jones PE (Shengineer) (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Wow_PE! (Dec 14, 2019)

I need to know an update


----------



## TSLT2010 (Dec 15, 2019)

I did not pass as well... my problem Water in the AM and  temporary structures in the PM.... Any advice? material provided by school of PE is not been helpful   

AM 22 

PM 26


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 15, 2019)

I love this dumpster fire of a thread.


----------



## LesterKnopf (Dec 15, 2019)

TSLT2010 said:


> I did not pass as well... my problem Water in the AM and  temporary structures in the PM.... Any advice? material provided by school of PE is not been helpful
> 
> AM 22
> 
> PM 26


Did you have the most recent School of PE notes? I took a different depth than you, but was able to find almost everything in the October 2019 School of PE notes for the AM.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 16, 2019)

Wow_PE! said:


> I need to know an update


I’m not holding my breath here


----------



## Will.I.Am PE (Dec 16, 2019)

txjennah PE said:


> I love this dumpster fire of a thread.


----------



## TSLT2010 (Dec 16, 2019)

LesterKnopf said:


> Did you have the most recent School of PE notes? I took a different depth than you, but was able to find almost everything in the October 2019 School of PE notes for the AM.


I had all of them, but don't know why the review for water is not helping me. I'm struggling hard!


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Dec 16, 2019)

Calling OP.  Updates are required to this system.


----------



## TSLT2010 (Dec 16, 2019)

Wahsh said:


> *Without any resources *
> 
> *AM = 31*
> 
> ...


looks like I need your help with Earthwork Construction Layout lol


----------



## TSLT2010 (Dec 16, 2019)

Wahsh said:


> *Without any resources *
> 
> *AM = 31*
> 
> ...


looks like I need your help with Earthwork Construction Layout lol


----------



## TSLT2010 (Dec 16, 2019)

Wahsh said:


> *Without any resources *
> 
> *AM = 31*
> 
> ...


looks like I need your help with Earthwork Construction Layout lol


----------



## TSLT2010 (Dec 16, 2019)

Wahsh said:


> *Without any resources *
> 
> *AM = 31*
> 
> ...


looks like I need your help with Earthwork Construction Layout lol


----------



## Mo84 (Dec 18, 2019)

TSLT2010 said:


> I had all of them, but don't know why the review for water is not helping me. I'm struggling hard!


EET Breadth morning binder I had was excellent in hydraulics and hydrology and it became the main reason for my decision to go with WRE depth. My October 2018 morning exam was heavy on WRE topics too and I realized how helpful this class notes were.

EET Breadth structural chapter was probably the weakest. I found it to be generally lacking. I used additional sources to study but my morning version of the exam turned out to be light on structural.


----------



## Fisherman504 (Sep 25, 2020)

Did you pass this time op?


----------



## Wahsh (Oct 20, 2022)

I’m back.

Nailed it.





To all of you guys who aspire to pass this exam, don’t Memorize theory, and don’t solve problems like a robot otherwise NCEES will get you! I don’t know how they do it but they will get you, and they will crush your Scull for that!

You should UNDERSTAND the concepts/theory, then and only then you are good to go.



My Final message to NCEES… guys, it was one hell of a ride!


----------



## rodr (Oct 20, 2022)

Wahsh said:


> I’m back.
> 
> Nailed it.
> 
> ...


Congrats!! Super excited for you! I was in the same boat. My journey started in late 2019 and I finally passed construction in June after 4 attempts. Way to stick it out!


----------

